
Reverse engineering the OP-1 drum patch - qrv3w
https://schollz.com/blog/op1/
======
tleb_
Looks like a hug of death, see
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200519073029/https://schollz.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200519073029/https://schollz.com/blog/op1/)

------
Wesxdz
I bought an OP-1 and it is the best product I've ever used. However, I was
wildly disappointed to find the MIDI control input doesn't work with ALSA
sequencer consistently (I need this functionality for a programming side
project). I submited a support request, but it's kind of frustrating that I
don't have the capability to just fix the firmware myself. (Specifically
aseqdump only works after restarting the computer and RtMidi qmidiin doesn't
print anything and also prevents aseqdump from working if called..., if anyone
knows why I'd love to understand)

~~~
qrv3w
That's too bad! I've used the MIDI and it works well albeit I've only written
things in using WebMIDI not the ALSA sequencer. I'm really curious about your
side project, would you mind sharing it?

~~~
Wesxdz
For sure! I'm working on an open source gameplay framework and one of the
'upgrades' I'm planning is MIDI based manipulation of trees of gameplay values
at runtime from knobs. You can read more here [https://wesxdz.dev/bicycle-
mango](https://wesxdz.dev/bicycle-mango)

~~~
qrv3w
Cool, thanks for sharing!!

------
fractalf
Nice article. The synth, though cool, is way overpriced. Just about doubled
since release. Nice if you have one, not worth the money to buy now though

~~~
Rockslide
Yes it's expensive in some ways and in others it isn't. Can you get a better
synth for the money? Sure. Can you get a better sampler for the money? Sure.
Can you get a better sequencer for the money? Sure. Can you get a decent
synth, sequencer, and sampler for the money? Well, not necessarily. I'm not
saying the price is entirely justified. You certainly pay a lot for the
"brand". But on the other hand it might not be as overpriced as one might
think by intuition.

Plus, as a owner, I hope price will only go further up, or at least stay on
that level :)

~~~
capableweb
> Plus, as a owner, I hope price will only go further up, or at least stay on
> that level :)

How does a high price benefit you as you own it already? Seems a bit egoistic.
Maybe you're planning to sell it? Then I would understand your sentiment, but
otherwise, seems a bit strange.

~~~
devin
It's nice to buy an instrument that ages well. A lot of synths do not hold
their value once they leave the store shelf. The OP-1 managed to become
something of a classic in a short period of time. If you're like me, you want
to buy things that hold their value, so you can trade out gear without leaving
a bunch of money on the table.

The price hike on TE's side doesn't really have anything to do with this,
though. It's likely due to having to source old parts or finding new parts
that are more expensive, and adjusting the design to accommodate.

~~~
dillutedfixer
I think when it became part of MoMA's permanent collection it really
solidified a special place for itself.

------
rjmunro
I would be interested to know what teenage engineering say about this.
Hopefully they'll approve and provide more details. If it's "You will void
your warranty", then I would avoid buying from them.

~~~
tomashubelbauer
TE are known to not be fans of modifying OP-1. The OP-1 repacker project which
is used to patch and load new firmware had its maintainers reach out to TE on
their official forums and the thread got deleted by admins if I'm remembering
things correctly (it was a while since I hacked on the OP-1). In any case,
they definitely did not publicly endorse modding the OP-1s and they do not
like to see it done.

~~~
gnu8
Evidently, only they are allowed to do engineering. The rest of us are
expected to shut up and buy the products.

------
tmountain
How hard would it be to develop an open hardware platform to deliver something
similar to an OP-1? Do any such projects exist?

~~~
lalos
This is close enough [https://github.com/OTTO-
project/OTTO](https://github.com/OTTO-project/OTTO) and
[https://www.critterandguitari.com/organelle](https://www.critterandguitari.com/organelle)

~~~
Wesxdz
Mmm, these might be a nice start, but I don't think they're in the same tier
as the OP-1. The appeal for me is the world class integrated visual design and
build quality.

~~~
fit2rule
Get an Axoloti synth, add your own preferred world class visual design and
build quality:

[http://www.axoloti.com](http://www.axoloti.com)

My favourite is the Chlorophyll box, which just kicks so much ass:

[https://www.filipruisl.com/work/chlorophyll/](https://www.filipruisl.com/work/chlorophyll/)

~~~
Wesxdz
The Axoloti looks great! I mainly have the OP-1 to make a chiptune OST, but
Axoloti Patcher seems like it would be more functional. What I really want is
something that can emulate old gaming console chiptunes and be portable.

~~~
fit2rule
I have an Open Pandora which has pretty much every old gaming console onboard.
;). Maybe you can find one - they're amazing machines, or .. get a Pyra, which
is an update of the concept by the same folks.

[https://openpandora.org](https://openpandora.org)

Or, maybe what you want is Anaologue Pocket?

[https://www.analogue.co/pocket/](https://www.analogue.co/pocket/)

Dunno if its shipping yet though..

Maybe Axoloti is the answer. Its a very nice bit of hardware, I should use
mine for things more often...

------
mkesper
Nice work automating some tedious work. But come on, that spec is only 31
pages. Read it.

